# Bear Notch Road~Open!



## cantdog (Apr 25, 2004)

I used it today.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh good, thank you for letting us know! 

Now If some of the other snowless roads would open like Tripoli that still has the gate locked as of today???  I'd sure like to visit Thoreau Falls to see it in highwater. I'll pass on the Zealand road walk!
_________________
Happy Trails to you!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 25, 2004)

Mohamed's updated his web site with this information (and news from me on Tripoli Road).


----------



## Max (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmm, you were up there on Sunday too?  I rode over the Kanc on my bike on Sunday, leaving Lincoln around 11:00 AM after my wife dropped me off, then met her in North Conway.  I almost went down Bear Notch Rd, planning to ride to Bartlett and come in that way, but changed my mind because I thought it might still have been closed.  I didn't see many kayakers about.


----------

